# Proper leg press technique



## suprfast (May 21, 2010)

Feeling the results of some heavy leg pressing after squats yesterday but not in my legs(i feel it in the legs however), mostly in the lower back.  I started reading and found what my issue might be so I did a few mock leg presses at home and think this is the culprit.  My butt tends to lift just a tad as my legs come knees come closer to my chest.  

Now I am wanting to know if this is incorrect.  Should i go to 90° or should I be bringing the knees closer to the chest?  Do i need to increase flexibility in my lower back?  

I am all about form and do not want to injure myself.  It is better to ask then be macho.


----------



## cshea2 (May 21, 2010)

Use as full of a range as you can but try not to spring off your calves.. when i put my feet lower on the sled it works my quads more and my glutes/ham's less. Feet higher on the sled=less quads..


----------



## aja44 (May 21, 2010)

It was always shown to me that when you position yourself for leg presses, your starting point should be with your feet even or above your knees and not below them.  Feet below your knees  puts the stress on the knee area and away from your quads.  Your legs should be bent at a 90 degree angle at that starting point also.

One question, my gym has two leg press systems.  One you sit in and you adjust the back with the little pad under your ass.  The other you are lying down and you have two pads on your shoulders.  In the first, I always find that when I go over a certain weight that my lower back hurts.  On the later mentioned system I feel no stress on my lower back at all.


----------



## cshea2 (May 21, 2010)

Ya, I wasn't saying to put your feet on the bottom like a calf raise... It just seems everyone puts their feet real high up on the sled, which is less effective for hitting your quads... at least for me..


----------



## suprfast (May 21, 2010)

I use the decline which is the one you sit in and press upwards at a 45° angle.  I'll double check my leg angle to start with.  I could have sworn it was at knee height.


----------



## suprfast (May 21, 2010)

cshea2 said:


> Ya, I wasn't saying to put your feet on the bottom like a calf raise... It just seems everyone puts their feet real high up on the sled, which is less effective for hitting your quads... at least for me..



I plan to do these for my hams.  I really like how effortless the leg press is as opposed to other quad and ham exercises.  I still do the others, but I always had a special part of my workout dedicated to leg pressing.  now that I am back at the gym I can use this again, as opposed to working out at home.
kris


----------



## suprfast (May 22, 2010)

Just confirmed what the lower back pain was from.  It was not sore because I worked out, and I do not think it was sore from improper technique.  I have a bruise about 4"x4" directly located above the ass crack.  

seems like the padding on the machine might be mediocre at best and my lower back absorbed all the weight when pressing.


----------



## cshea2 (May 22, 2010)

That will do it, even if there was a lot of padding.


----------



## suprfast (May 22, 2010)

Again it just makes me feel good.  I was worried I was doing something wrong, but the bruise verified it.  Either it was from the weight or it was a rough night


----------

